# Groan..ok, awful joke but you still can't resist looking



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

A young man walks onto the stage of Stars in their Eyes, on crutches, with a plaster cast from his feet to his hips. 

Matthew Kelly Introduces him as Simon. 'It's very brave of you to come out here,' says Matthew. 'Please tell the audience what happened?' 

'Well' replies Simon 'about a year ago, I was driving with my uncle when we had a really bad accident unfortunately my uncle was killed outright but I survived. I was trapped in the car for six hours before I was eventually cut free.' 

'The doctors had me in surgery for 12 hours but they couldn't save my legs.' 'That's terrible. 

But I see you have legs now. Are they artificial?' asks Matthew. 'No Matthew, while I was in hospital the doctors informed me that my uncle had in fact died, but that his legs were fine and with all the advances in medical science, they could graft the bottom half of his body onto mine. As you can see the operation was successful. 

I have been having physiotherapy for six months and hope to be walking fully again by the end of the year. 

A huge round of applause erupts from the audience. 
Kelly responds with: 'That's an unbelievable story. So tonight Simon, who are you going to be?' 
Scroll down... 







Keep going this is great.... 







It's worth it honest..... 









'Tonight, Matthew, I am going to be Simon and Halfuncle'

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

'Twas a good joke, Rob. Made me laff anyway :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Thank you.

Gerald

P.S. And I hadn't heard it before!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Yes, you're right, that was awful :roll: 

pete


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Humbug Pete...  Gerald enjoyed it, at least I made someone smile....  

MHS..Rob


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Gerald enjoyed it, at least I made someone smile..


But then again, I'm very easily pleased :roll:

Gerald


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

It sure made me laugh, but I've got a sick sense of humour. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
And what did he sing?
I'm not half the man I used to be!!!!!!!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

very funny Geo   

MHS...Rob


----------

